# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot Nysse-liikenteestä, talvi ja kevät 2021

## nickr

Kylmän pakkaspäivän havaintoja:

Puolenpäivän aikoihin TKL #15 oli keskeyttänyt Metson pysäkille. En tiedä mikä oli vikana kun pystyi kuitenkin ajamaan muutaman metrin eteenpäin väistääkseen takana tulevaa bussia. TKL #210 (kuorma-auto) oli tullut paikalle apuun. 

Neljän jälkeen näin toisesta bussista kuinka Rautatieaseman A-pysäkiltä lännen suuntaan lähti joku Länsilinjojen SNJ-alkuisella rekisterillä ollut auto (siis #126-#129) tekstillä "11B HÄRMÄLÄ-LAHDESJÄRVI". En tajunnut silloin katsoa, että millä linjalla oli oikeasti vai oliko vaan pahasti eksynyt reitiltä. Nähdäkseni kuitenkin otti matkustajan/matkustajia kyytiin, vaikka ei kyllä normaalisti olisi kovin hyvä idea odottaa Härmälän bussia tuolla pysäkillä.

----------


## nickr

22.1 avoimesta datasta huomattua:

TKL #11/28

Paunu #137/70

----------


## teheino

> Kylmän pakkaspäivän havaintoja:
> 
> Puolenpäivän aikoihin TKL #15 oli keskeyttänyt Metson pysäkille. En tiedä mikä oli vikana kun pystyi kuitenkin ajamaan muutaman metrin eteenpäin väistääkseen takana tulevaa bussia. TKL #210 (kuorma-auto) oli tullut paikalle apuun.


Hyvä kun tarkensit että kuorma-auto, on nuo tietyt numerot piirtyneet mieliin niin syvästi 😉😅

----------


## Eppu

Länsilinjoille tullut LLR-569 nähdäkseni, eli entinen Transdev. Tämä liikkuu numerolla #107 ja mitä ilmeisimmin oli linjalla 85.
Kuullemma olis myös muuan #65, josta en tiedä sen enempää.

Sinänsä tämä hankinta on kiinnostava, kun kesällä autoja siirtyy maakuntiin. Vaan siirtyvätkö nuo kaksi mainittua, jää nähtäväksi. Ainakin tuo #107 oli siististi puettu nysse-asuun.

----------


## nickr

> Länsilinjoille tullut LLR-569 nähdäkseni, eli entinen Transdev. Tämä liikkuu numerolla #107 ja mitä ilmeisimmin oli linjalla 85.
> Kuullemma olis myös muuan #65, josta en tiedä sen enempää.
> 
> Sinänsä tämä hankinta on kiinnostava, kun kesällä autoja siirtyy maakuntiin. Vaan siirtyvätkö nuo kaksi mainittua, jää nähtäväksi. Ainakin tuo #107 oli siististi puettu nysse-asuun.


Joo tuo #107 on tullut jo joulukuussa. http://jlf.fi/f15/16106-havainnot-ny...-a/index3.html
Itse olen havainnut sitä enimmäkseen linjoilla 29 ja 79. En tiedä milloin on ollut 85:lla vai onko ollut ollenkaan, mutta viestiä kirjoittaessa on linjalla 50.

Näköjään on myös tullut tuo #65 liikenteeseen, en tiedä mikä bussi on, mutta avoimen datan mukaan on linjalla 40 tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Fiktio

> Kuullemma olis myös muuan #65, josta en tiedä sen enempää.





> Näköjään on myös tullut tuo #65 liikenteeseen, en tiedä mikä bussi on, mutta avoimen datan mukaan on linjalla 40 tällä hetkellä.


LL #65 = ASG-494 ex TKL #264

----------


## Aarre Hytönen

Tässä kuvia Länsilinjojen uusimmista tulokkaista, eli #65 ja #107 5.2.2021 Suoraman työväentalon pysäkillä.

----------


## nickr

Lähikuukausina on sitten viimeinen mahdollisuus nähdä osaa Länsilinjojen busseista Nysse-liikenteessä, ennen kuin siirtyvät muualle. En kyllä tiedä, mitä kalustoa ollaan siirtämässä, kenties Volvo 8700:sia vai joitakin uudempia?

Ja koska noita TKL:ltä ostettuja Scanioita käytetään vara-autoina keväällä, niin vielähän on tosiaan mahdollisuus nähdä Ikaruskin linjalla.

----------


## Eppu

> Lähikuukausina on sitten viimeinen mahdollisuus nähdä osaa Länsilinjojen busseista Nysse-liikenteessä, ennen kuin siirtyvät muualle. En kyllä tiedä, mitä kalustoa ollaan siirtämässä, kenties Volvo 8700:sia vai joitakin uudempia?
> 
> Ja koska noita TKL:ltä ostettuja Scanioita käytetään vara-autoina keväällä, niin vielähän on tosiaan mahdollisuus nähdä Ikaruskin linjalla.


Uskoakseni juurikin nuo kangasalan-lempäälän sopimuksesta vapautuvat autot ovat niitä jotka lähtee maakuntiin, lähinnä siis #98-106. Ne kun ovat sen ikäisiä että kelvannevat Jyväskylään. Mitä sitten Joensuuhun tulee niin se onkin sitten oma lukunsa. Sinne kelvannee nyt alkuun jotakin vanhempaa kun lopullinen kalusto on pitkälti sähkökäyttöistä. Paljon autoja toki vapautuu ja esim #14, 24,34,59,86,90-93,109 ovat vielä ihan käyttökelpoisia vaihtoehtoja ensialkuun. Toki pitää muistaa että Citeat #75, 76 ja 113 lienevät myös kevään jälkeen työttömänä ja ne olisivat myös erinomaisia autoja maakuntiin. 
Itse veikkaisin että Tanskasta hankitut 8500:t sekä jokeri-Volvot päätyvät poistoon kesällä. Näilläkin toimenpiteillä taitaa vielä jäädä siltikin autoja yli tarpeen ja saa nähdä päätyykö osa 8700-teleistäkin poistoon.

----------


## eemeli113

> Uskoakseni juurikin nuo kangasalan-lempäälän sopimuksesta vapautuvat autot ovat niitä jotka lähtee maakuntiin, lähinnä siis #98-106. Ne kun ovat sen ikäisiä että kelvannevat Jyväskylään. Mitä sitten Joensuuhun tulee niin se onkin sitten oma lukunsa. Sinne kelvannee nyt alkuun jotakin vanhempaa kun lopullinen kalusto on pitkälti sähkökäyttöistä. Paljon autoja toki vapautuu ja esim #14, 24,34,59,86,90-93,109 ovat vielä ihan käyttökelpoisia vaihtoehtoja ensialkuun. Toki pitää muistaa että Citeat #75, 76 ja 113 lienevät myös kevään jälkeen työttömänä ja ne olisivat myös erinomaisia autoja maakuntiin. 
> Itse veikkaisin että Tanskasta hankitut 8500:t sekä jokeri-Volvot päätyvät poistoon kesällä. Näilläkin toimenpiteillä taitaa vielä jäädä siltikin autoja yli tarpeen ja saa nähdä päätyykö osa 8700-teleistäkin poistoon.


Täytyy myös muistaa, että Turun sisäinen linja 99 vaatii myös 5-6 autoa 1.7.2021 alkaen. Sinne saadaan jokunen ehtoopuolen Euro5 dumpattua.

----------


## Eppu

> Täytyy myös muistaa, että Turun sisäinen linja 99 vaatii myös 5-6 autoa 1.7.2021 alkaen. Sinne saadaan jokunen ehtoopuolen Euro5 dumpattua.


Jaa niin, tämän turun 99-linjan unohdinkin! No, ainakin nykyisille autoille on töitä muualla vielä ja mainittu sopimuskin on vielä varsin lyhyt joten sinne kelpaa hyvin vaikkapa noita 8500-volvoja. #90-93 ovat myös edelleen erinomaisia autoja, mikäli ikä ei haittaa.

----------


## Jufo

Mikähän auto mahtaa olla avoimessa datassa näkyvä Länsilinjojen #1000 koodilla 6990_1000?

----------


## killerpop

> Mikähän auto mahtaa olla avoimessa datassa näkyvä Länsilinjojen #1000 koodilla 6990_1000?


Länsilinjat #165 se oli viimeksi kun sen näin.

----------


## Eppu

> Mikähän auto mahtaa olla avoimessa datassa näkyvä Länsilinjojen #1000 koodilla 6990_1000?


Linjalla 26 liikkuu paraikaa myös auto '1001' joka paljastui kuitenkin olevan #169.

----------


## nickr

> Uskoakseni juurikin nuo kangasalan-lempäälän sopimuksesta vapautuvat autot ovat niitä jotka lähtee maakuntiin, lähinnä siis #98-106. Ne kun ovat sen ikäisiä että kelvannevat Jyväskylään. Mitä sitten Joensuuhun tulee niin se onkin sitten oma lukunsa. Sinne kelvannee nyt alkuun jotakin vanhempaa kun lopullinen kalusto on pitkälti sähkökäyttöistä. Paljon autoja toki vapautuu ja esim #14, 24,34,59,86,90-93,109 ovat vielä ihan käyttökelpoisia vaihtoehtoja ensialkuun. Toki pitää muistaa että Citeat #75, 76 ja 113 lienevät myös kevään jälkeen työttömänä ja ne olisivat myös erinomaisia autoja maakuntiin. 
> Itse veikkaisin että Tanskasta hankitut 8500:t sekä jokeri-Volvot päätyvät poistoon kesällä. Näilläkin toimenpiteillä taitaa vielä jäädä siltikin autoja yli tarpeen ja saa nähdä päätyykö osa 8700-teleistäkin poistoon.


Olen huomannut, että auto #106 on syystä tai toisesta vakiinnuttanut paikkansa linjalla 80, ja #113 taas on pääosin 83:lla ollut, joten niiden siirtymisestä en olisi niin varma, sen sijaan nuo muut arvaukset saattavat kyllä toteutua. Mutta mitä tarkoitat jokeri-Volvoilla?

----------


## eemeli113

> Olen huomannut, että auto #106 on syystä tai toisesta vakiinnuttanut paikkansa linjalla 80, ja #113 taas on pääosin 83:lla ollut, joten niiden siirtymisestä en olisi niin varma, sen sijaan nuo muut arvaukset saattavat kyllä toteutua. Mutta mitä tarkoitat jokeri-Volvoilla?


Se että joku auto olisi tänään sijoitettuna johonkin, ei tarkoita sitä että pitkällä aikavälillä niitä olisi korvamerkitty yhtään mihinkään. Kun autojen tarve muuttuu eri paikoissa eri aikaan ja kaiken lisäksi vielä eri vaatimusten mukaan, niin sillä ei käytännössä ole merkitystä, mitkä tietyt yksilöt jostain isommasta sarjasta siirtyvät mihinkin.

Jokeri-Volvoiksi kutsutaan tätä Concordia Busin Jokeri 550 -bussilinjalle hankkimaa sarjaa, jonka yksilöt ovat jatkaneet elämäänsä eri puolilla Suomea sopimuksen päätyttyä: http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...of447-475.html. Eppu tarkoittaa mitä ilmeisimmin täten Länsilinjain autoja #29, #49 ja #89.

----------


## nickr

> Se että joku auto olisi tänään sijoitettuna johonkin, ei tarkoita sitä että pitkällä aikavälillä niitä olisi korvamerkitty yhtään mihinkään. Kun autojen tarve muuttuu eri paikoissa eri aikaan ja kaiken lisäksi vielä eri vaatimusten mukaan, niin sillä ei käytännössä ole merkitystä, mitkä tietyt yksilöt jostain isommasta sarjasta siirtyvät mihinkin.
> 
> Jokeri-Volvoiksi kutsutaan tätä Concordia Busin Jokeri 550 -bussilinjalle hankkimaa sarjaa, jonka yksilöt ovat jatkaneet elämäänsä eri puolilla Suomea sopimuksen päätyttyä: http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...of447-475.html. Eppu tarkoittaa mitä ilmeisimmin täten Länsilinjain autoja #29, #49 ja #89.


Juu siis mainitsin tuon vain siksi, koska Eppu puhui Kangasalan-Lempäälän sopimuksesta vapautuvista autoista, ja itse en näe että #106 kuuluisi siihen, koska en ole sitä erittäin pitkään aikaan nähnyt niillä linjoilla. Joten ei ole siis kyse mistään yhdestä päivästä. Ja ei se tietenkään tarkoita, että autoa olisi "korvamerkitty" mutta ei tuo auto kuitenkaan noiden linjojen vakikalustoon kuulu. Spekulaatiotahan tämä kaikki on, mutta itseäni ainakin kiinnostaa nähdä minkänumeroiset autot siirtyvät, vaikka olisikin saman sarjan autoja. 

Ja muistinkin tosiaan, ettei Metsäkylän 83:ta ajeta enää elokuusta lähtien nykyisessä muodossaan, joten siinä mielessä #113 voisi ollakin vapaa lähtemään.

----------


## Eppu

Pieni syväluotaus länskärin kalustoon lienee paikallaan, jotta voi tarkemmin spekuloida mahdollisia maakuntiin lähtijöitä, aihe kun vaikuttaa kutkuttavalta.

Ensin tulevien sopimusten vaatimuksia ja automääriä maakunnissa:

1) Turku, linja 99: 5kpl 2-akselista euro5-bussia.
2) Joensuu: 20 bussia, siirtymäkaudella kesään 2022 asti ajetaan dieselbusseilla, tämän jälkeen 13 sähköbussia ja 7 euro6-bussia.
3) Jyväskylä: 11 2-akselista ja 2 3-akselista + 2 vara-autoa. Varsinaisesta kalustosta vähintään 8:n tulee olla Euro6-päästöluokkaa, loppujen sekä vara-autojen on oltava vähintään Euro5. Käyttövoimana hyväksytään vain uusiutuva diesel, biokaasu tai sähkö. Kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 10 vuotta.

Länsilinjojen tämänhetkinen paikkurikalusto Nysse-liikenteessä vuosimalleittain:
2006: #29,49,65,89,90-93
2007: #94-97,109,130-139
2008: #6,14,24,34,59,86
2009: #15,16,17
2010: #3,13,23,33,43
2011: #31,41,51
2012: #107
2014: #75,76,98-105
2015: #106
2016: #113-129
2020: #164-186
Yhteensä 90 bussia.

Ensi talvikaudella LL ajaa Nysse-liikenteessä linjoja 11,15,16,29,30,31,36,71,72,77,78,80. Nämä vaativat noin 50 bussia karkeasti arvioiden. Yllä olevaa listaa tutkien voi hieman päätellä että ainakin vanhimmasta päästä autoja lähtee runsaasti, etenkin siksi että niillä on vielä sallittua ajaa ainakin linjaa 99 Turussa sekä siirtymäkauden liikennettä Joensuussa. Jyväskylän teliautot varmaankin ovat tuosta sarjasta #102-106 jotta keski-ikävaatimus täyttyy koko sopimuskauden ajan. Vara-teli(t) voivat olla sitten jotain noista 8700-Volvoista. 
Yhteistä Joensuun ja Jyväskylän osalta voisi olla se, että veikkaisin kuitenkin että molempiin hankitaan ainakin joitakin uusiakin autoja, ja nehän olisi kaiketi järkevää hankkia kerralla molempiin kaupunkeihin. Jos minulta kysyttäisiin, niin Citeat voisi siirtää Joensuuhun, jonne ne sopisivat parhaiten.

Mutta toisaalta, eipä sitä osaa sen paremmin ikinä arvata mitä tapahtuu, asiat kun osaavat aina yllättää.

----------


## hana

Länsilinjat voitti tämänkin: https://www.jamsanseutu.fi/uutiset/a...007777535.html

----------


## killerpop

Ja kun tässä on Länsilinjat ollut kovin puheenaiheena, niin 6.2. Länsilinjat #125 oli keskeyttänyt Rajaportin pysäkille suunnassa länteen. Nököttää siinä vieläkin yli vuorokausi myöhemmin.

Ja sitten vähän vanhempi havainto: loppiaisena 6.1.2021 oli linjalla 70A Paunun auto #84. Tuollon lienee ollut autoja vapaana vaikka kuin paljon, kun pyhäliikenne, mutta jostain syystä juuri tämä  :Very Happy:

----------


## VHi

> Ja kun tässä on Länsilinjat ollut kovin puheenaiheena, niin 6.2. Länsilinjat #125 oli keskeyttänyt Rajaportin pysäkille suunnassa länteen. Nököttää siinä vieläkin yli vuorokausi myöhemmin.


Oli siinä vielä tänäkin aamuna ja joku oli käynyt vetämässä ajoradan puoleiseen kylkeen mustalla maalilla suttuja. 

8.2.2021 linjalla 73K oli haitari-Solariksen sijaan TKL:n Volvo 8500LE -teli.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Pieni syväluotaus länskärin kalustoon lienee paikallaan, jotta voi tarkemmin spekuloida mahdollisia maakuntiin lähtijöitä, aihe kun vaikuttaa kutkuttavalta.


Tästä listalta näyttäisi puuttuvan tkl:ltä tulleet pari scalaa ja yksi vanha ikarus.  :Very Happy:  Niiden numeroita en itsekään tiedä.

----------


## Eppu

> Tästä listalta näyttäisi puuttuvan tkl:ltä tulleet pari scalaa ja yksi vanha ikarus.  Niiden numeroita en itsekään tiedä.


Jätin ne tarkoituksella pois, koska en usko niiden olevan enää liikenteessä välttämättä missään päin. Maakuntiinkin on saatavana paljon parempaa ja noin vanhojen siirtäminen olis varsin epätyypillinen teko kyseiseltä firmalta. Jopa tuonne Jämsäänkin riittäis tuosta listasta autoja.

----------


## Mikko121

> Jopa tuonne Jämsäänkin riittäis tuosta listasta autoja.


Jämsän kalustovaatimukset ovat aika löyhät. Euro 4, turvavyöt ja alkolukko. Konsulttitoimiston suunnitelmassa luki että matalalattiaset kaupunkiautot ovat ihan nounou. Tiedä sitten että onko matala siis täysin poissuljettu Jämsästä.

----------


## Eppu

> Jämsän kalustovaatimukset ovat aika löyhät. Euro 4, turvavyöt ja alkolukko. Konsulttitoimiston suunnitelmassa luki että matalalattiaset kaupunkiautot ovat ihan nounou. Tiedä sitten että onko matala siis täysin poissuljettu Jämsästä.


Turvavyöt ja alkolukko vaatimuksissa kyllä vaikuttaa niin ettei tuosta listastani yksikään auto kelpaa😄
Mut onhan siellä jo yksi iso auto ajossa ja varmaan löytyy jostain muutama vastaavanlainen käytetty vaunu hankittavaksi siihen liikenteeseen.

----------


## LahtiScania

> Turvavyöt ja alkolukko vaatimuksissa kyllä vaikuttaa niin ettei tuosta listastani yksikään auto kelpaa😄
> Mut onhan siellä jo yksi iso auto ajossa ja varmaan löytyy jostain muutama vastaavanlainen käytetty vaunu hankittavaksi siihen liikenteeseen.


Oletettavasti suurin osa tästäkin liikenteestä toteutetaan alihankkijan toimesta pikkubusseilla. Joten pienillä kalustoinvestoinneilla.

----------


## Eppu

Tänään tuli mieleen että oletteko havainneet mitkä kaikki Nysse-bussit ovat vailla näitä uusia infonäyttöjä? Omassa tiedossani on varmuudella kaikki OXI-kilpiset entiset Jokeri-Volvot. Ne kun ovat jo sen verran iäkkäitä ettei niihin taideta niitä asentaa lainkaan. Sama tilanne lienee edelleen Pirtil:n autoissa #8, 9 ja 49. Tänään havaitsin ettei näitä ole LL #16:ssakaan, ja sitten aloin pohtimaan olisiko tuo auto lähdössä maakuntiin? Potentiaalinen lähtijä se ainakin saattaisi olla.

----------


## kalle.

> Tänään tuli mieleen että oletteko havainneet mitkä kaikki Nysse-bussit ovat vailla näitä uusia infonäyttöjä? Omassa tiedossani on varmuudella kaikki OXI-kilpiset entiset Jokeri-Volvot. Ne kun ovat jo sen verran iäkkäitä ettei niihin taideta niitä asentaa lainkaan. Sama tilanne lienee edelleen Pirtil:n autoissa #8, 9 ja 49. Tänään havaitsin ettei näitä ole LL #16:ssakaan, ja sitten aloin pohtimaan olisiko tuo auto lähdössä maakuntiin? Potentiaalinen lähtijä se ainakin saattaisi olla.


Ainakin TKL 7, 13-16, 22-24, 29, 38, 71, 76, 80, 272, 275

----------


## nickr

10.2

PTL #53 / 21 (ex. Transdevin LLR-571)
LL #113 / 29 (autossa luki 29A Rahola-Kalkku, vaikka Raholaan menee 29B)

Ja mitä noihin infonäyttöihin tulee, niin kyllähän sitä silloin tällöin näkee autoja, joissa sitä ei ole, mutta numerot eivät ole jääneet mieleen. Pitääkin ensi kerralla laittaa ylös, jos sellainen osuu kohdalle (ainakin Länsilinjojen autoista).

----------


## Rebiaf

> LL #113 / 29 (autossa luki 29A Rahola-Kalkku, vaikka Raholaan menee 29B)


Nyt on maailmankirjat pahasti sekaisin. 113 pitäis olla ylöjärvellä linjalla 83/84, kuten yleensä, mutta tämän päivän tiedon mukaan sielä on 120.

----------


## Eppu

> Tänään tuli mieleen että oletteko havainneet mitkä kaikki Nysse-bussit ovat vailla näitä uusia infonäyttöjä? Omassa tiedossani on varmuudella kaikki OXI-kilpiset entiset Jokeri-Volvot. Ne kun ovat jo sen verran iäkkäitä ettei niihin taideta niitä asentaa lainkaan. Sama tilanne lienee edelleen Pirtil:n autoissa #8, 9 ja 49. Tänään havaitsin ettei näitä ole LL #16:ssakaan, ja sitten aloin pohtimaan olisiko tuo auto lähdössä maakuntiin? Potentiaalinen lähtijä se ainakin saattaisi olla.


Hieman täytyykin korjata sanomisiani, nimittäin suureksi yllätyksekseni autossa TKL #67 onkin nuo näytöt asennettu. Muista saman sarjan yksilöistä en ole varma sitten ollenkaan, mutta uskoakseni Länsilinjain yksilöistä ne puuttuu jokaisesta kolmesta. Liekö tuohon TKL #67:aan asennettu laitteet jo Paunulassa ollessaan?

----------


## kalle.

> Hieman täytyykin korjata sanomisiani, nimittäin suureksi yllätyksekseni autossa TKL #67 onkin nuo näytöt asennettu. Muista saman sarjan yksilöistä en ole varma sitten ollenkaan, mutta uskoakseni Länsilinjain yksilöistä ne puuttuu jokaisesta kolmesta. Liekö tuohon TKL #67:aan asennettu laitteet jo Paunulassa ollessaan?


Joo, kyllä auto tuli näyttöineen aikanaan. Ja 38 tuli ilman näyttöjä. Ilmeisesti näyttöjä ei ole ihan kaikkiin Nysse-autoihin ja niitä on koitettu priorisoida niin että vähiten ajavat autot jäisi ilman näyttöjä. Ihan 100% tämä ei ole onnistunut. TKL13-16 taisi tästä poiketen jäädä sen takia ilman näyttöjä että Neonmedialla ei ollut niihin sopivia kiinniketankoja.

----------


## killerpop

> Ihan 100% tämä ei ole onnistunut. TKL13-16 taisi tästä poiketen jäädä sen takia ilman näyttöjä että Neonmedialla ei ollut niihin sopivia kiinniketankoja.


Voi morjes. Vaikka kuussakin on käyty, niin parin näytön asentaminen standardibussiin tuntuu olevan yllättävän haastavaa...

----------


## Eppu

> Voi morjes. Vaikka kuussakin on käyty, niin parin näytön asentaminen standardibussiin tuntuu olevan yllättävän haastavaa...


Pitäisi sitten ottaa käyttöön venäläinen tyyli. Jospa pajalta löytyisi osia joiden avulla nikkaroida sopivat kannattimet noille näytöille? 

Nämä sähköbussit ovatkin omien havaintojen mukaan olleet hieman koetuksella näinä pakkaspäivinä. Tässä pari iltaa sitten #14 nilkutti hämeenkadulta metson pysäkille varsin hiljaiseen vauhtiin, kuljettaja pysäytti siihen pysäkin päähän ja päästi yhden bussin ohi. Sen jälkeen jatkoi nilkuttamista kohti pyynikintoria mutta hyytyi sitten siihen uimahallin kohdille. Takana tulleet bussit joutuivat ohittamaan kiskojen puolelta. Kello oli silloin 21.45...

----------


## nickr

Bussikirjaston mukaan Länsilinjat on nyt antanut numerot myös muutamalle muulle TKL:ltä ostetulle Scanialle.

ex. TKL #267 = LL #66
ex. TKL #276 = LL #70
ex. TKL #17 (Ikarus) = LL #72

Olisi kiva tietää, mistä nämä numerot on saatu Bussikirjastoon, ei kai kuitenkaan liikenteessä ole vielä ollut (muuta kuin tuo #65)?

----------


## killerpop

> Olisi kiva tietää, mistä nämä numerot on saatu Bussikirjastoon, ei kai kuitenkaan liikenteessä ole vielä ollut (muuta kuin tuo #65)?


Kuvista tihrustettu ja numerot oli teipattu.

12.2. Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne #53/21. Ilmeisesti tullut jo joulukuussa, nyt noteerasin ekan kerran.

----------


## Rebiaf

> hyytyi sitten siihen uimahallin kohdille. Takana tulleet bussit joutuivat ohittamaan kiskojen puolelta. Kello oli silloin 21.45...


Siihen ne yleensä tapaakin hyytyä. Vaikkei jyrkkä mäki ole, jos johonkin, niin siihen ne jää syystä tai toisesta odottelemaan hinuria. En ainakaan itse ole niitä muualle hyytyneenä nähnyt. Siinä ohittanut sellaisia pari kertaa.

----------


## nickr

Erikoisia sijoituksia tänään Länsilinjoilla:

LL #134 / 80
LL #135 / 80
LL #137 / 72

Nuo havaitsin iltapäivällä, aamulla oli vielä
LL #175 linjalla 85.

----------


## tkp

Linjan 10 ensimmäisen lähdön lähtöaika Kaukajärveltä muuttui maanantaina 5.05 -> 5.00. Edelleen reittiopas tarjoaa 5.05 lähtöaikaa. Nyssen it-touhujen tasosta tulee aina silloin tällöin puhetta niin ei tämä ainakaan paranna mielikuvaa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tämä on kyllä "huvittavaa". Aikoinaan sähköistä tiedotusta kehuttiin kuinka helposti se on muutettavissa verrattuna paperiseen materiaaliin. Silti jossain kohtaa sanottiin suoraan, kun todettiin että paperisen ja sähköisen välillä on aikatauluissa eroja, että ajetaan sähköisen mukaan, koska se on vaikeampi muuttaa kuin paperinen, joka on painettavissa uusiksi! No, nythän ei ole enää paperisia painettu sillä varjolla, että muutokset ovat niin nopeita että sähköisesti ne on helpompi tehdä. Muutokset järjestelmään ajetaan kai muutaman kerran vuodessa. Se siitä nopeudesta ja ajantasaisuudesta(!?).

----------


## killerpop

20.2.2021

Pirtil #50/17

TKL #43/8 keskeytti Ahjolan pysäkille.

----------


## nickr

TKL #130 kolaroi Paunun bussin kanssa ja törmäsi kuuseen sunnuntaina Pirkkalassa:

https://www.aamulehti.fi/pirkanmaa/a...007818103.html

----------


## Saippuakauppias

Onko kellään tietoa tapauksesta? En saa Tamperelaisen uutista auki. Erroria tulee. Ilmeisesti joku pahempikin vaaratilanne.

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/3880628

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko kellään tietoa tapauksesta? En saa Tamperelaisen uutista auki. Erroria tulee. Ilmeisesti joku pahempikin vaaratilanne.
> 
> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/3880628


Mahtaako tämä linkki toimia? Joka tapauksessa linjan 10 bussin takaosaan alkoi tulla savua (savuksi oletettua ainetta). Se sai matkustajat paniikkiin. Katosta valui vihreää nestettä. Ovet eivät auenneet ja yksi matkustajista otti avukseen hätävasaran. Matkustajat pakenivat ulos vasaralla rikotusta ikkunasta. Rollaattoria käyttänyt matkustaja ei päässyt ikkunan kautta ulos vaan ovi saatiin hetkeä myöhemmin auki manuaalisesti. Osoittautui, että matkustamoon ei tullut savua vaan höyryä, samoin jäähdyttäjänestettä. Kattolämmityksen jäähdytysnesteputki oli hajonnut, mitään paloa ei siis ollut. Uutinen ei kerro henkilövahingoista. Niitä ei ilmeisesti tullut, matkustajat pääsivät ulos ja jatkoivat matkaansa kuka milläkin tavalla. Kuljettajakin ilmeisesti jatkoi työpäiväänsä tilanne huomioon ottaen.

----------


## Jufo

Kuulostaa, että ikkunan rikkominen on ollut liioiteltua tilanteen vaarallisuuteen nähden, mutta erehtyminen on inhimillistä. Ensimmäinen kerta kun luen  bussin ikkunan rikotun vasaralla Tampereella, ei näitä kai kovin usein ole.

----------


## killerpop

25.2.

TKL #38/3A

Lisäksi ainakin 23.2.25.2. on linjan 2 kalusto on ollut vallan sähköbussiton.. Liekö taas jotain hämminkiä lataamon kanssa.

----------


## Saippuakauppias

> Kuulostaa, että ikkunan rikkominen on ollut liioiteltua tilanteen vaarallisuuteen nähden, mutta erehtyminen on inhimillistä. Ensimmäinen kerta kun luen  bussin ikkunan rikotun vasaralla Tampereella, ei näitä kai kovin usein ole.


Joo. Sain tuon uutisen auki, ja tosiaan, tilanne ei sitten ollutkaan niin paha kuin luulin. En ihmettelisi muuten yhtään, vaikka ikkunanrikkojalle tulisi teostaan lasku lopulta. En toki sitä toivo, sillä kyseessä paniikki.

----------


## Scalamies

Paunu #169/91 ollut tänään

----------


## nickr

TKL #13 oli tänään 26.2 klo 07:40 Vuohenojan pysäkillä kilvissä "3A Keskustori". Onkohan siis sähköbussia kokeiltu noilla kolmosen lisävuoroilla?

----------


## nickr

1.3

LL #70 / 29

----------


## killerpop

> 1.3
> 
> LL #70 / 29


Myös LL #66 on näkyny Keskustorin bussiparkin lisäksi ainakin linjalla 50C 26.2. ja tallettui vahingossa kuvaankin  :Cool:

----------


## Eppu

2.3.
Nyt tuo LL #70 palvelee linjalla 85.
LL #107 puolestaan linjalla 29.

----------


## nickr

3.3

LL #71 / 55

Avoimesta datasta havaittu, mutta käsittääkseni auto on ex. TKL #662. Itse olen nyt havainnut kaikki Länsilinjojen TKL:ltä ostamat Scaniat liikenteessä paitsi #67 ja #72 (Ikarus). Vielä on toivoa, että Ikaruskin nähtäisiin linjaliikenteessä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Scalamies

> 2.3.
> Nyt tuo LL #70 palvelee linjalla 85.
> LL #107 puolestaan linjalla 29.


tänään #107 palveleekin linjalla 71

----------


## nickr

12.3

TKL #80 / 8 (ajoi yhden kierroksen myös linjalla 38)

16:11 vuoro Keskustorilta Haukiluomaan oli vähän yllättäen lähes tupaten täynnä. Nivelbusseja olisi mukava nähdä useamminkin muilla linjoilla kuin 73K:lla, mutta saattaa olla, että tämä oli yksi viimeisiä kertoja, onhan tälläkin bussilla ikää jo yli 15 vuotta. 73K:lla olikin tänään nivelbussin sijasta TKL #90.

(Kuvaakin yritin tähän lisätä, mutta nyt ei suostu toimimaan "lisää kuva"-napin kautta, eikä myöskään liitteenä).  :Sad:

----------


## nickr

Olen huomannut, että useiden pysäkkien nimiä on muutettu (tiedot eivät tietenkään Reittioppaaseen ole päivittyneet). Esimerkiksi Mäntypuiston pysäkit ovat nyt Marianpuisto A-D, Ylöjärvellä pysäkit Soppeenmäki A-C ovat nyt Ylöjärvi A-C, Nokian aseman pysäkit ovat nyt pelkästään Nokia ja Lielahdessa Harjuntaustan pysäkit ovat nyt Lielahti A ja B.

Mäntypuiston pysäkin nimenmuutos on ainut näistä jonka ymmärrän, virallisestihan tuo puisto on juuri Marianpuisto. En kuitenkaan tiedä, miksi Soppeenmäki ja Nokian asema piti muuttaa (mielestäni olivat kuvaavampia nimiä kuin pelkät Ylöjärvi ja Nokia), mutta eniten ihmetyttää tuo Harjuntaustan pysäkin nimenmuutos. Ensinnäkin Lielahti pysäkkinimenä on kovin laajaa aluetta kuvaava, mutta miksi perään piti vielä lisätä kirjain? Pysäkkejähän on vain kaksi, eikä esim. neljää kuten Marianpuiston tapauksessa, joten mitä lisäetua kirjain tuo? Kohta ei ole pysäkkien numerotunnuksilla mitään merkitystä, jos pysäkin pystyy yksilöimään kirjaimesta. Tässä kirjoittaessani tajusin, että voisiko nimenmuutos ja kirjaimen lisääminen liittyä siihen, että uudessa linjastossa ainakin kai parin linjan päätepysäkki on Lielahdessa Harjunsivulla. Toisaalta Harjunsivu ei ole erityisen lähellä noita Harjuntaustan pysäkkejä, joten jos sinne on tulossa Lielahti C, niin pidän sitä vähän outona.

Ja vielä ihan toinen havainto, Lampinen #36 lähti tänään linjan 95X 15:15 lähdölle kilvissään teksti "Ei linjalla". Kyydissä ei ollut ketään, toivottavasti montaa ei olisi ollut tulossakaan, koska heille tuli sitten tunnin odotus kuljettajan pahanlaatuisen unohduksen takia.

----------


## Scalamies

PirTil #54 ex. Transdev Finland #1262 LLR-572

----------


## Eppu

> PirTil #54 ex. Transdev Finland #1262 LLR-572


Voisin ihan hyvin veikata että tällaisia käytettyjä busseja tulee PirTil:lle vielä lisää ennen syksyä. Tai en sinänsä tiedä ovatko tarjonneet uusia autoja myös noihin Ylöjärven ja Kangasalan pienempiin kohteisiin, mihin veikkaisin niitä hankittavan. Lempäälään ja linjalle 40 varmasti tulee uutta, mutta montako autoa ja ovatko jälleen Scanioita...?

----------


## Scalamies

> Voisin ihan hyvin veikata että tällaisia käytettyjä busseja tulee PirTil:lle vielä lisää ennen syksyä. Tai en sinänsä tiedä ovatko tarjonneet uusia autoja myös noihin Ylöjärven ja Kangasalan pienempiin kohteisiin, mihin veikkaisin niitä hankittavan. Lempäälään ja linjalle 40 varmasti tulee uutta, mutta montako autoa ja ovatko jälleen Scanioita...?


juttelin yhden pirtilin kuljettajan kanssa ja sanoi, että uudet autot on volvoja ja niitä tulee 33, ja viiden nipuissa, mutta eivät pääsääntöisesti aja lempäälän ja kangasalan linjalla 40, ja nykyisiä scanioita ja vanhoja volvoja tullaan näkemään noilla linjoilla.

----------


## nickr

22.3

LL #71 / 40 (ex. TKL #662)

PTL #54 / 25

 

(Nyt näköjään toimi myös kuvanlisäys, mutta kauhean isona tuo kuva tulee)

Tuon PTL #54 -auton etuosassa oli vielä aika paljon HSL-sinistä jäljellä ja sisälläkin näkyi vielä Transdev 1262 -teksti. Pysäkkinäytötkin puuttuivat, mutta kortinlukija sentään oli saatu asennettua.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Scalamies

> 22.3
> 
> LL #71 / 40 (ex. TKL #662)
> 
> PTL #54 / 25
> 
> Liite 3115 
> 
> (Nyt näköjään toimi myös kuvanlisäys, mutta kauhean isona tuo kuva tulee)
> ...


  #53:ssakaan ei ollut pysäkkinäyttöjä asennettuna, ja sisältä löytyi vielä HSL:n matkan oheet  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:33 ----------

23.3 avoimesta datasta huomattua:

LL #185 / 81
LL #165 / 83
LL #65 / 79A 
LL #66 / 65
LL #67 / 29A

----------


## Wito

23.3

40A / Länsilinjat 72 (Scania Ikarus E94F)  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickr

> Länsilinjat #165 se oli viimeksi kun sen näin.


Tuo 6990_1000 onkin tällä hetkellä LL #124.

----------


## killerpop

27.3.

Länsilinjat #65/71. Lieneekö jopa valtakunnan mittatasolla vanhin auto, joka on tänään lauantailiikenteessä pyörinyt kilpailutetussa paikallisliikenteessä?

----------


## Saippuakauppias

Kellään tietoa tästä tapauksesta? Oliko Nysse, vai esim. Onnibus? Mitä tarkalleen tapahtui?

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007891046.html

----------


## kuukanko

Jutussa on nyt kuva, jossa näkyy PirTil 46 linjalla 17.

----------


## Jufo

Näyttäisi siltä, että 17 on kääntynyt Pispalan valtatieltä Epilänkadulle ja ajanut suojatiellä jonkun yli. Risteyksessä on liikennevalot mutta jalankulkijoille palaa samaan aikaan vihreä Epilänkadun yli.

Ylen uutisen kuva pitkälti vahvistaa tämän: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11862789

----------


## Saippuakauppias

Hitto. Siellähän on tapahtunut hirveitä. 🙁

----------


## kuukanko

> Näyttäisi siltä, että 17 on kääntynyt Pispalan valtatieltä Epilänkadulle ja ajanut suojatiellä jonkun yli. Risteyksessä on liikennevalot mutta jalankulkijoille palaa samaan aikaan vihreä Epilänkadun yli.


Yle on tänään julkistanut selostuksen tapahtumien kulutusta.

----------


## nickr

Olen huomannut että noin kuukauden ajossa olleet lisävuorot linjalla 3 Hervantaan vaikuttavat olevan isolta osin yhtä tyhjän kanssa. Lähestulkoon aina kun olen lisäbussin nähnyt, se on lähtenyt lähes heti varsinaisen kolmosen perään, jolloin lisäbussiin on riittänyt vain muutamia matkustajia, kun kaikki muut ovat sulloutuneet edelliseen. Noita aamun vuoroja en ole nähnyt, mutta iltapäivällä kaava on usein tämä. Ja nämä lisäbussien lähtöajat eivät edes näy matkustajille, joten niiden tulosta ei tavallinen matkustaja voi tietää (käsittääkseni menevät 20 minuutin välein). Ihmettelen, miksi nämä lisävuorot noudattavat sekunnilleen matkustajille tuntematonta lähtöaikaa sen sijaan, että bussien välejä yritettäisiin tasata, jolloin lisäautoistakin olisi enemmän hyötyä.

Huomenna on muuten toistaiseksi viimeinen päivä koskaan, kun linja 24 liikennöi Tampereella. Linja lakkautetaan säästösyistä (https://www.nysse.fi/kevat.html) ja koska uudessa linjastosuunnitelmassakaan ei ole tuolla numerolla kulkevaa linjaa, niin jää nähtäväksi, milloin seuraavan kerran Tampereella pääsee 24:lla. ☹️

----------


## tkp

Nysse ei pettänyt taaskaan kun arkipyhä koitti, seurannassa näkyy tällä hetkellä yhdeksän autoa. 

https://www.pasikuparinen.fi/trejoukkoliikenne

----------


## nickr

Nyssellä on tehty taas silmät kiinni muutoksia. Hyvin moni pysäkki on erikoisesti siirtynyt Reittioppaassa toisen pysäkin päälle, esim. Amurin pysäkki on siirtynyt Pyynikintorille, Keskustori N on päällekkäin Keskustori M:n kanssa, samoin Keskustori I ja J, Tays C ja D ovat päällekkäin ja Linnainmaan yksi pysäkki on hävinnyt kokonaan. Huomasin myös, että linjan 35 vuorot kiertävät edelleen Reittioppaassa Aleksanterinkatua ja Finlaysonin pysäkin nimestä on tullut Finalyson. Aikaisemmassa viestissäni ihmettelin, miksi Lielahdessa on Harjuntaustan pysäkit nimetty uudelleen nimillä Lielahti A ja B, nyt näin että Lielahtikeskuksen pysäkkipari (linjalla 3) on saanut nimikseen Lielahti C ja D, vaikka pysäkkien välillä on 600 metriä! Aikamoista selkeyttämistä! 😂

Mutta valituksen jälkeen ihan oikeaa asiaakin. En ole nähnyt LL #130 autoa liikenteessä kuukausiin, en muista olenko nähnyt ollenkaan tämän vuoden puolella. Tarkistin Traficomin sivuilta ja katsastuksessa ei ole auto käynyt, joten se on ilmeisesti poistettu käytöstä (vaikkei mitään luovutusilmoitusta vielä olekaan). Onkohan poisto johtunut ihan vaan iästä vai onko jotain muuta sattunut. Kaikki muut tuohon sarjaan kuuluvat ovat kuitenkin käsittääkseni vielä liikenteessä.

----------


## tkp

> Nyssellä on tehty taas silmät kiinni muutoksia. Hyvin moni pysäkki on erikoisesti siirtynyt Reittioppaassa toisen pysäkin päälle, esim. Amurin pysäkki on siirtynyt Pyynikintorille, Keskustori N on päällekkäin Keskustori M:n kanssa, samoin Keskustori I ja J, Tays C ja D ovat päällekkäin ja Linnainmaan yksi pysäkki on hävinnyt kokonaan. Huomasin myös, että linjan 35 vuorot kiertävät edelleen Reittioppaassa Aleksanterinkatua ja Finlaysonin pysäkin nimestä on tullut Finalyson. Aikaisemmassa viestissäni ihmettelin, miksi Lielahdessa on Harjuntaustan pysäkit nimetty uudelleen nimillä Lielahti A ja B, nyt näin että Lielahtikeskuksen pysäkkipari (linjalla 3) on saanut nimikseen Lielahti C ja D, vaikka pysäkkien välillä on 600 metriä! Aikamoista selkeyttämistä! 😂


Tätä N-pysäkkiä ehti jo matkustajat ihmetellä että ajaako kutonen keskustorilla katoksen kautta Hesburgerin edestä, ja varmaan jäänyt jokunen kyydistäkin kun odottanut väärässä paikassa bussia. Olisi olettanut että Nysse olisi jotenkin tiedottanut virheestä mutta hiljaista näkyy olevan.

----------


## 8.6

Näin neljä Nysse-väristä oranssikilpistä teli-8900LE:tä Tyynenmerenkadulla, Helsingissä laivalta tulossa. Tulevat todennäköisesti Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle.

----------


## Scalamies

> Näin neljä Nysse-väristä oranssikilpistä teli-8900LE:tä Tyynenmerenkadulla, Helsingissä laivalta tulossa. Tulevat todennäköisesti Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle.


juu niille ne menee.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Mutta valituksen jälkeen ihan oikeaa asiaakin. En ole nähnyt LL #130 autoa liikenteessä kuukausiin, en muista olenko nähnyt ollenkaan tämän vuoden puolella. Tarkistin Traficomin sivuilta ja katsastuksessa ei ole auto käynyt, joten se on ilmeisesti poistettu käytöstä (vaikkei mitään luovutusilmoitusta vielä olekaan). Onkohan poisto johtunut ihan vaan iästä vai onko jotain muuta sattunut. Kaikki muut tuohon sarjaan kuuluvat ovat kuitenkin käsittääkseni vielä liikenteessä.


Glm-110 kilpinen 8500 volvo on vanha #130, uusi samalla numerolla on 8900 mallia. Vanhasta taisi kone keittää pahasti eikä korjata.

----------


## Eppu

> Glm-110 kilpinen 8500 volvo on vanha #130, uusi samalla numerolla on 8900 mallia. Vanhasta taisi kone keittää pahasti eikä korjata.


Tuosta uudesta en ole kuullutkaan. Liekö sekin entinen Transdev eli joku LLR-kilpinen?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Tuosta uudesta en ole kuullutkaan. Liekö sekin entinen Transdev eli joku LLR-kilpinen?


Yhtiön kalustokirjanpitoon tämä uusi on lisätty vasta 3.4. On niin tuore ettei rekisterikilvestä ole tietoa, mutta on syytä uskoa, että se on joku LLR-kilpinen. Joku sellainen ainakin oli pitkään volvon pihassa odottamassa ottajaa.  :Razz:

----------


## kalle.

> Yhtiön kalustokirjanpitoon tämä uusi on lisätty vasta 3.4. On niin tuore ettei rekisterikilvestä ole tietoa, mutta on syytä uskoa, että se on joku LLR-kilpinen. Joku sellainen ainakin oli pitkään volvon pihassa odottamassa ottajaa.


Ei ole LLR. Eikä B7R. Uudempaa mallia ovat.

----------


## Eppu

> Ei ole LLR. Eikä B7R. Uudempaa mallia ovat.


Kun monikossa mainitset, herää kysymys onko näitä useampia? Jos B8RLE niin kenties sitten jotain vanhoja Unibussin autoja tmv.?

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.4. Tarttila mt-liittymä

3 kpl Volvo 8900 6x2 tuliterinä koekilvin kohti Tretta klo 12.14. Ohitin ne tuolloin vt3:lla. Nysse-tilaajavärit.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Kun monikossa mainitset, herää kysymys onko näitä useampia? Jos B8RLE niin kenties sitten jotain vanhoja Unibussin autoja tmv.?


Tänään bongasin varikolla jotain jännää kun etsin minulle varattua bussia ns kissojen ja koirien kanssa. Ei ulkomailta vaan Lehtimäen Liikenteeltä ILL-582 sekä toisessa pilttuussa toinen samanlainen.

----------


## Eppu

> Tänään bongasin varikolla jotain jännää kun etsin minulle varattua bussia ns kissojen ja koirien kanssa. Ei ulkomailta vaan Lehtimäen Liikenteeltä ILL-582 sekä toisessa pilttuussa toinen samanlainen.


Sinänsä kiinnostavaa että onko Lehtimäki myynyt koko sarjan vai vaan 2 yksilöä. Kun tiettävästi kaikki 4kpl ovat olleet pitempään myynnissä vaikka LSL-liikenteessäkin niitä on tähän saakka välillä näkynytkin. Nyt kun Lehtimäkeen tuli sarja uusia Volvoja, lienee kuitenkin nämä telit muutenkin jääneet siellä työttömäksi.

----------


## Eppu

Nyt on päässyt linjalle LL #77, eli toinen noista yllämainituista. Linjalla 26 palvelee asiakkaita...

----------


## killerpop

26.4.

Pirtil #53 pöllytti Pyynikintorin surkealla hoidolla olevaa terminaalia linjalla 21 noin klo 16:45. Nykyisinhän linjan reitti kulkee ikävän kaukana Pyynikintorista kulkien Särkänniemen kautta Paasikivenkatua.

----------


## killerpop

Eilen 10.5. näytti linjalla 29 kulkevan Länsilinjat #191

Viikkoa aiemmin, 3.5. samainen auto oli vielä numerolla #52 ajamassa linjaa 2.

----------


## nickr

LL #190 / 85 (ex. TKL #51)

81:n 16:45 lähtö Keskustorilta ajoi Puutarhakatua kilvissä teksti "TamArk50". Kyytiin ei tietenkään ollut yksikään matkustaja eksynyt, kuinkahan kauan on kuljettajalla kestänyt tajuta, että jotain on pielessä?😂

----------


## Eppu

> LL #190 / 85 (ex. TKL #51)


Vaan ei ole varmaa tietoa ovatko nämä mainitut kaksi autoa nyt pysyväisemmin länskärillä vaiko vaan lainassa kalustosiirtojen takia. Nuo kaksi on käyneet läpi jonkinmoista remonttia ja mm. lattiat ja penkkien verhoilut on uusittu. Kun kesäkausi alkaa, mitä ilmeisimmin TKL:ltä poistuu kaikki lyhyet 8500:t, tai niin olen kuullut. Veikkasin että nuo #51 ja 52 jäisi vielä taloon noiden tehtyjen remonttien takia, ja myös sen että ne ovat vuotta uudempia kuin muut saman mallin edustajat. Liekö sitten ettei niillekään ole töitä TKL:llä kesästä eteenpäin...? Ainakin syksyn tullen taitaa tämä oma tuotanto yhä vankemmin olla apupyöräbusseilla tilattu.

----------


## killerpop

> Vaan ei ole varmaa tietoa ovatko nämä mainitut kaksi autoa nyt pysyväisemmin länskärillä vaiko vaan lainassa kalustosiirtojen takia. Nuo kaksi on käyneet läpi jonkinmoista remonttia ja mm. lattiat ja penkkien verhoilut on uusittu. Kun kesäkausi alkaa, mitä ilmeisimmin TKL:ltä poistuu kaikki lyhyet 8500:t, tai niin olen kuullut. Veikkasin että nuo #51 ja 52 jäisi vielä taloon noiden tehtyjen remonttien takia, ja myös sen että ne ovat vuotta uudempia kuin muut saman mallin edustajat. Liekö sitten ettei niillekään ole töitä TKL:llä kesästä eteenpäin...? Ainakin syksyn tullen taitaa tämä oma tuotanto yhä vankemmin olla apupyöräbusseilla tilattu.


Oma käsitykseni on, että autot ovat vuokralla. Mitä tuleekin sitten varakalustoon, onkin mielenkiintoista. Muutaman viime vuoden aikana on saatettu nähdä kertoja, että eräänkin linjan 2 sähkökalusto on vaihdettu päivän aikana kertaalleen ja usein hyvin lyhyen aikajanan aikana. Kun tilanne on päällä, niin toimintakykyisiä autoja vaan tarvii saada reitille, oli sitten ruuhka tai hiljaisempi aika.

Ja vaikka tilattu liikenne olisikin keskittyny ensisijaisesti sinne 14,8 metrisiin autoihin, niin jos varalla on vain sellaisia, se harvemmin on se optimaalisin ratkaisu. Polttoainekulujen lisäksi jotkut reitit kuitenkin ovat varmasti mielekkäämpiä suorittaa 2-akselisilla autoilla, jos väkeä ei ole kovin suuria kuormia ja reitin profiili ei muutenkaan suosi pidemmän akselivälin autoja. Ainakin enemmän se vaatii huolellisuutta, ettei kolhi turhaan autoa.

Eli mielenkiintoista nähdä paljonko autoja jää lopulta käyttöön. Oma lukunsa on tietysti talven ensiliukkaat, jota ennen ei oikeastaan kannata poistaa liikaa kalustoa.

----------


## killerpop

24.5.

TKL #7/2 ja #29/8

Näiden työt eivät sittenkään loppuneet, vaikka Nysse supisti liikennettä huhtikuun alussa usean auton verran.

----------


## nickr

28.5

Paunu #94 / 115

----------


## nickr

Tajusinkin, että tuo Paunun #94 taitaa olla tällä hetkellä ainut Tampereella käytössä oleva L94 Scala, Paunulla on toki myös autot #95 ja #96, mutta ne pyörivät (ainakin pääosin) Kangasalan suunnalla, jossa myös #94 mielestäni normaalisti on.

----------


## killerpop

> Tajusinkin, että tuo Paunun #94 taitaa olla tällä hetkellä ainut Tampereella käytössä oleva L94 Scala, Paunulla on toki myös autot #95 ja #96, mutta ne pyörivät (ainakin pääosin) Kangasalan suunnalla, jossa myös #94 mielestäni normaalisti on.


Olisko tullut Kangasalta Nekalaan purettavaksi varustuksesta, seurannassa tuota ei näkyny En tuolla metriäkään kulkenut mutta kaksi kivaa kuvaa siitä sentäs sain Palomäentiellä. Liekö viimeistä päivää linjalla.

----------


## nickr

> Olisko tullut Kangasalta Nekalaan purettavaksi varustuksesta, seurannassa tuota ei näkyny


Se voi hyvinkin olla  :Icon Frown: . Itselläni kyllä se näkyi avoimessa datassa ainakin vielä iltapäivällä viiden aikaan (tai siis täällä https://www.pasikuparinen.fi/businfo#/), jos siis sitä tarkoitit seurannalla.

----------


## VHi

TKL 80 (Solaris Urbino nivelbussi) oli äsken ilmeisesti särkyneenä Kolmenkulmalla Vaasa-Pori-tien liikenneympyrässä Poriin menevällä kaistalla. Oli onneksi hyytynyt liittymien väliin, niin ei aiheuttanut juuri liikenteelle haittaa, kun paikalla on myös kaksi kaistaa kiertoliittymässä.

Todennäköisesti ollut matkalla koululinjan 73K lähtöpysäkille.

----------


## 8.6

5.6. (lauantai)
LL 72/55 (Ikarus)
LL 89/50A&40B

----------

